

An Anti-College Backlash? - meelash
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/03/an-anti-college-backlash/73214/

======
louhong
Posting this because it reminded me of a tweet by Don Dodge earlier where he
said "36,000 high schools in USA, or 360,000 top 10 students. They can't all
go to Harvard or Stanford. Only 2,600 4 year colleges. Do the math"
(<http://twitter.com/DonDodge/status/54617148722655232>). Compound this with
VCs offering to fund students to postpone their education and I do think it is
fair to legitimately question (or challenge) our traditional and even
conventional education system. Would love to hear thoughts from the HN
community and how this applies to startups/tech/entrepreneurship.

